# 7 months



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

She's clearing BEAUTIFULLY! My silver girl didn't clear quite so elegantly. Thanks for sharing! I have a soft spot for silvers


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She looks beautiful I love that color... 


Im a new .. So .. Question: My 5 month old female standard poodle was 33 lbs at 4-1/2 months last time we took her to the vet... And she looks huge, not fat, the vet said she was skinny at 27lbs on the visit before the last 1... (he felt ribs) Mmmm I havent measured but hubby and I are in the construction business and she seems to be about 22 inches to the shoulder...... Im wondering if that is still considered "normal" for a standard poodle.. I mean the fact that she is this big already... I have pictures of her on many if my posts... Im just very curious and in love with the breed!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you. Her size sounds average to me, im not an expert either lol. Paisley is a very small standard so best not to judge by her.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Lou said:


> ... the vet said she was skinny at 27lbs on the visit before the last 1... (he felt ribs) Mmmm I havent measured but hubby and I are in the construction business and she seems to be about 22 inches to the shoulder...... Im wondering if that is still considered "normal" for a standard poodle


Most of the growing upward is done in the first 8 months or so. After that, the dog won't get much taller. I would say your girl may end up on the taller side for a female, but should be well within the norm. 

I'm mainly posting to caution you about what your vet said. Most people in the category "general public" have disgusting misconceptions about an appropriate body weight on a dog. Unfortunately, most vets see so many overweight and obese dogs that a "normal" weight dog may appear to be too thin to some. 

When you are examining a dog, you *should* be able to feel ribs. If you can't feel ribs, the dog is overweight. I personally like a dog to be lean enough that when the dog moves, you can just barely see a glint of ribs (obviously on a poodle with any coat, you won't see this). I like my dogs lean and muscular. Poodles are a much lighter build than most other breeds. A poodle at a healthy weight is going to still have visible hip bones and a correctly conditioned poodle will have a nice tuck-up and waist line. A lot of vets that aren't familiar with the breed will think a healthy poodle is too thin. Don't fall into this trap and overfeed your dog trying to make your vet (and the nosy public pronouncing, "but she's so _skinny_)" happy. Keep your pup at a healthy weight for it's breed and body type and you will greatly extend the health and well-being of your dog. 

As an example, my 22 inch female is a little chubby at 35-37lb, and just about right around 30-32lb. My 27 inch female is thin at 65lb. She could easily carry about 70lb and be at the "perfect" weight, but she has the metabolism of a racehorse and no matter how much I feed her (raw fed) she doesn't tend to get much beyond about 67lb. I'm fine with this because being so large and having a history of hip displasia in her pedigree, I'd rather her be thin than have extra weight on her joints. I just ignore opinionated folk who try and tell me what a terrible person I am because my dog is too thin.


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

I can only hope that paisleys fur ends up as thick and nice as sookies!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

paisley pup said:


> I can only hope that paisleys fur ends up as thick and nice as sookies!


*blush* Gee thanks! It's really not as nice as it looks though. Her coat, like many silvers, is extremely soft and mats really easily. It feels great to touch, but is a pain in the rear to manage.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Im trying to reply but my iPhone is making me so angry LOL I will reply properly tomorrow from computer :-D for now : Thank you guys . Talk soon


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello, it's me again! (on a computer yay! LOL)

Thanks for the info!

Well I agree with you some people and even some vets dont know about this breed. But she was skinny, i touched her sides and did the "hand test thingy". The thing is, her breeder got cancer and her husband died all in a short period of time :-( So she wasnt able to dedicate as much to the last 2 puppies she hadnt dsold yet. And I have noticed that my baby Lou eats wood if you let her LOL so she might have eaten more wood sticks at the breeder's 2 acre yard than dog food... she looks MUCH healthier now. But she is real big. Im gonna try to post a picture of her at 4 and 1/2 months... I just hope she is "normal" LOL I love that she is big, dont get me wrong.. Husband is a big guy and he loves tackleing her and playing wrestling on the floor hahahahha she loves it...
Thanks again!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

paisley pup said:


> 19 1/4 inches talk and 23 lbs. My little peanut.starting work on a new do.trying to grow a jacket but she still has her puppy coat.sorry for the blur she doesn't stay still for pics lol


Wow. Paisley is even smaller than Cammie. At 7 months, Cammie was 20 inches, 29 pounds. Now (a year and a half) she is 21 inches, 35 pounds. I love this size. Your girl is adorable.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

peppersb;261851Now (a year and a half) she is 21 inches said:


> Isn't it the best? I love my big girl, but having her and my 22 inch girl at the same time has made me realize that I really enjoy the smaller size. Any spoos I get in the future will be in that 21-23 inch range. It's absolutely perfect!


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

I knew she would be small but im hoping for her to hit 20 or 21 then I won't get comments that she is a mini.lol. I love that I can pick her up and give her snuggles with out throwing out my back! Definitely gone stick with the smaller spoos!


----------

